# Bickering or Bullying



## LimaMikeSquared (Jul 14, 2010)

I had two mice together which were getting on fine. However a few days ago I have put in a pregnant mouse. Since then the original two mice have not been getting on very well, and are progressively getting worse. All of the mice are female.

For now I have seperated out the mouse that was picking on the other one.

Is this just bickering since the new female has been introduced or is it something more serious.

Julie


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

never heard of this before, you sure they are doe's? could be that they are bucks and thinking that there lucky day has come lol


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Jul 14, 2010)

They are does, they were in a trio before, with my silver and tan girl - she was taken out to breed with my male and then I got a preganant fawn mouse for my birthday, who was then put back in with the original two mice.

Since the fawn has been introduced one of the original mice chases and attacks the other.

I will double check their sexes when I can get hold of them - they are very skitty. But I'm sure that they are female.

Julie


----------

